# And I'm Cleopatra, The Queen of Denial...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I asked Lieceratops a while back just how many times he did cheat during our 20+ yr marriage. I know, and he confessed to me, of the first way back when our soon was an infant. A ONS that happened when, attending his brother's bachelor party.

2nd one, that I know of is ending our marriage/family as he abandoned me and took up with Trampasaurus Wrecks last year.
As he is an OTR trucker there were ample opportunities over the 20 yrs to keep cheating but he still swears he never did. Yeah, right as if I would believe that now.

To get to the point, I asked him how many times and he replied, "No one took me away from you but me." Hmmmm! 

Sorry but appearances would indicate differently.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know, he's being honest. He is the only one that cheated on you, regardless of who (or how many) his partners were.

The sooner you can untie your feelings from his actions, the better off you'll be. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

cherokee96red said:


> To get to the point, I asked him how many times and he replied, "No one took me away from you but me."


Lieceratops & Trampasaurus Wrecks? That's hilarious. I love it.

I know it feels like they took him away from you, but they didn't *take* him because he gave himself to them. He's admitting his own fault here. He chose to cheat because it was easy. Those skanks are skanks indeed, but he is the one who chose to go there which does makes him a dino-sized jerk.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I just found his statement somewhat amusing (I'm beginning to be more easily amused when it comes to him). Might have been a bit more believable if he hadn't moved from our home right into someone else's sandbox.

I'm working so hard at "untying" my feelings where he's concerned but frankly, I found it a lot easier to detach from the brain tumor I had. Either case, both have been or are in the process of removal.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

ankh annubis ibis ibis eye owl hand ankh ra scarab eye


----------

